# Cartoons [I've moved to Not Quite Kindle]



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*I changed the title of this thread to reflect the fact that all cartoonists are welcomed to post here; not just me.* 

In addition to being a novice writer, I am a budding cartoonist. My cartoons were even used by the New York Times as a cartoon caption contest in their web-based newspaper, "The Local." If Ann and Betsey allow me to and someone will tell me how I can upload a jpg, I will periodically post a few of my cartoons.

These are cartoons that I have been doing since 2007 when I was told to sit quietly for a weekend by my cardiologist who thought I was going to sign-off at any moment. I didn't but since I had nothing else to do that weekend, I started doodling cartoons on a local message board, then started my own cartoon blog, which has morphed into a community message board for Puget Sound. So, this will be the first of hopefully many. I might even be inspired to post a few about the people here, but you have to start doing wacky things to one another to get my creative juices flowing. 

Hope you enjoy them.

Phil


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

You would need to upload your .jpg to a place like imageshack, then link to it using the image button.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Could I link it to my website that contains the cartoons?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ absolutely. Just copy the image URL, come back and create a post, and click this button







, and paste your image URL inside the resulting code brackets. Click the Preview button before you post to verify that you chose the correct image URL.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, I finally figured it out.










_--- reduced image size.... change the first image tag to this: img width=600_


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This is one that I posted during the BP Oil Well Leak in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"Please sir, I would like some more."


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> I might even be inspired to post a few about the people here, but you have to start doing wacky things to one another to get my creative juices flowing.
> 
> Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> Phil


Somebody send him over to the David vs David thread.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> Somebody send him over to the David vs David thread.....


AKA the Zardoz Thread.

And wow, someone who doesn't think I'm wacky....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, the David v. David and the Zardoz threads are definite inspirations, but I have to finish a video first.  The guys at JamStudio thought my first video, well s*cked.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I did some freeland cartooning in the 90's. Tried like mad to break into a syndicate deal but never made it. This thread makes me want to scan and post some of my old 'toons.

Ahhhh... memories.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> I did some freeland cartooning in the 90's. Tried like mad to break into a syndicate deal but never made it. This thread makes me want to scan and post some of my old 'toons.
> 
> Ahhhh... memories.


Get thee to thy scanner.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

David,

You should.  Cartooning is a great way to meet people, especially if they think you are going to draw something that will make their kids laugh at them.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Another one from the BP Oil Comedy of Errors


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Another one from the BP Oil Comedy of Errors


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

How did you do that?  I couldn't get the img button to work.

Thank you

Phil

Thanks, Scarlet, I'm a net-klutz.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> How did you do that? I couldn't get the img button to work.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Phil


I PMed you. You need to spell out the word width. not just use the w=600....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlet,

For that you get my first "Made for Kindle Board cartoon."










*Kindle Board Hero*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Scarlet,
> 
> For that you get my first "Made for Kindle Board cartoon."
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Not to be picky,


Spoiler



but she should be green...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Like these guys?










ROFL

(I'll work on that tomorrow, Dinner calls)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How do Zorn's glasses stay on?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlet,

Zorn's outer organ is made of micro-fibers just like a gekko. The temple plates of the glasses are held up by the adhesive force of Zorn's outer organ's micro-fibers. However, as you well imagine wearing glasses with eyestalks is a real PITA. That is why Zorn doesn't like to wear them all the time. Does that help?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Scarlet,
> 
> Zorn's outer organ is made of micro-fibers just like a gekko. The temple plates of the glasses are held up by the adhesive force of Zorn's outer organ's micro-fibers. However, as you well imagine wearing glasses with eyestalks is a real PITA. That is why Zorn doesn't like to wear them all the time. Does that help?


Yes, that makes perfect sense. Philip, you're insane. You fit in quite well here.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait till you see some of my stranger cartoons. The ones I did before therapy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Wait till you see some of my stranger cartoons. The ones I did before therapy.


The ones that you did while in therapy should also be good.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I stop my therapy when my analyst kept insisting that the Rorschach were in only one color: black. I saw many different colors. Do you think Rorschach was in cahoots with Henry Ford?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I stop my therapy when my analyst kept insisting that the Rorschach were in only one color: black. I saw many different colors. Do you think Rorschach was in cahoots with Henry Ford?


actually rorschachs are like e-ink, shades of grey.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

See, I knew that shrink was a fake!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> See, I knew that shrink was a fake!


they all are, dear.

ever heard of a Broadway musical titled Next to Normal?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't heard of that play. Was it good?

I have a whole series of the "professor" analyzing various characters. I'll throw a couple up tomorrow. One of my favorites is when he analyzed Sir Lancelot. Gotta run.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Recent articles about bedbugs in New York City have gotten them riled up!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Get thee to thy scanner.





Philip Chen said:


> David,
> 
> You should. Cartooning is a great way to meet people, especially if they think you are going to draw something that will make their kids laugh at them.


Know what? I think I will. I'll look through my old work this weekend and digitize a few of 'em.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Great! I look forward to seeing them!

Get permission from the moderators to be able to post daily. The img button needs to be set as


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

We should have a cartooning thread! I have a ton I could post. Here's one that's book related:


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The weirdness never bottoms out......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> We should have a cartooning thread! I have a ton I could post. Here's one that's book related:


Weren't we talking about birds eating eggs on another thread.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Enjoy Your Summer, Folks!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Whadya Know!  I got promoted to Lewis Carroll in such a short time!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Whadya Know! I got promoted to Lewis Carroll in such a short time!


More cartoons!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Whatever you desire, O Scarlet one:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Whatever you desire, O Scarlet one:


Good one! Please post more. We gotta keep Scarlet happy or she might release her alien weapons against us. *looking over shoulder repeatedly *


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

One from my artist series:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Good one! Please post more. We gotta keep Scarlet happy or she might release her alien weapons against us. *looking over shoulder repeatedly *


Obviously you haven't read any of Micheal Hick's books, or you'd know I'm not the alien.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope this makes amends for the prior egregious skin coloration!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I hope this makes amends for the prior egregious skin coloration!


Cool! Scarlet near Mount Fuji! At least I'm claiming it's Mount Fuji. May I use it as my avatar?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It's all yours.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The cartoonists who influenced me the most were Charles Addams and Gahan Wilson. I often go towards the dark side in my cartoons.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Some months ago, I posted the following cartoon on my community message board and on Facebook about the Gulf of Mexico oil spill. Today AOL News is reporting that oil-eating microbes are cleaning up the spill. Read about it here.










This is the third or fourth time my cartoons have trumped reality.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Nice one, R. Reed


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

That would be creepy. But at least they can't eat you.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh yes, on the topic of eating.....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Recent scientific articles record extensive social behavior and partying amongst Beaked Whales. Apparently, Beaked Whales like to frolic a lot.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

A lot of authors here have vampire books, so here's a vampire cartoon:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

That is a great one!

Phil


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, Phil. Do you think anyone else is seeing these, or are we just amusing each other?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Thanks, Phil. Do you think anyone else is seeing these, or are we just amusing each other?


You're definitely amusing me!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, Scarlet!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

This thread has been read over 427 times, so you, Scarlet and I can't be the only ones taking a look (unless of course all three of us are way, way, too anal).  I hope others are getting a chuckle once in a while.  I like the humor in your cartoons, very similar to mine.  Have you ever published them?

Phil


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oh, and check out my new avatar.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

I saw your "Fourth of July" video and was rolling on the floor laughing.  Great job!

Phil


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad you liked "The Fourth," Phil. There are some other videos of mine on the same YouTube channel.

I have had very little success in cartooning, despite a lifetime of trying, but you will find three cartoons of mine in "National Lampoon's Best Cartoons of the 21st Century."


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Outstanding!  The best I was able to do was to have my cartoons used by the New York Times as a cartoon cpation contest for about a year on their web-based paper, The Local.  No pay though.  

You should post some of your videos here for the troops!

Phil


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Keep going, don't worry about us!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The green lady seems less threatening in that picture, Scarlet. Does that mean you have mellowed?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> The green lady seems less threatening in that picture, Scarlet. Does that mean you have mellowed?


Mellowed, no. Ripened, maybe. And if she seems less threatening that's the difference between how Phil and Nogdog saw me.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I would post videos if I knew how. Maybe we should have an original videos thread.

Here's a cartoon that was in the National Lampoon book:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Mellowed?


Thanks, dear...

Oh, and for the record, it's a red bathing suit, right Phil? Steph is gonna hurt me if it's her red dress that I'm getting all wet.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlett,

If it will save your life.  O.K. it is a red bathing suit, but ... somehow ... I can't see Scarlet wearing anything but a diaphanous red evening gown...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

I loved your Arnie Brennerman cartoon. Adding YouTube is simple. Copy only the identifier from the url for the YouTube video and then highlight it and hit the YouTube button above. For example, your Fourth video is at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMnrqrE47MY Copy only "UMnrqrE47MY" Highlight it and hit the YouTube button.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scientists have levitated mice. Why? I don't know, but read about it here. It got me to thinking, "How do the mice feel about being levitated?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a video I did about the denizens of a special world called: Maplewood Online or MOL


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wanted to update: I totally spaced on this. I will see if I can find some of my old 'toons tonight and then hopefully I can figure out the scanner.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

David,

I hope you will join the fun!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

How about a cartoon illustration? This is the mental image I got of a creature in a KB author's book, but I'm sure it's not really what the author had in mind, so I won't name the book here. I call it the Eye Demon.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You omitted an "r" in your cartoon, Philip. Bombardier.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Scarlett,
> 
> If it will save your life. O.K. it is a red bathing suit, but ... somehow ... I can't see Scarlet wearing anything but a diaphanous red evening gown...


Well, as long as it's a new gown and not Steph's I'm safe. If, as the artist you can attest to that, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

scarlet said:


> oh, and check out my new avatar.


I'm watching...and Scarlet, why isn't that sea lady 'scarlet' instead of green? HAHAHHAHAH!!! These are hilarious, by the way! Thank you all for posting the cartoons.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Markee Anderson said:


> I'm watching...and Scarlet, why isn't that sea lady 'scarlet' instead of green? HAHAHHAHAH!!! These are hilarious, by the way! Thank you all for posting the cartoons.


scarlet is the name, but she's green because


Spoiler



descended from Orion slave girls.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

scarlet said:


> scarlet is the name, but she's green because
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


OH! I should have guessed something like that! Silly me! Sorry about that! I like the green...yep...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> You omitted an "r" in your cartoon, Philip. Bombardier.


I put these in to test if anyone is paying attention. Good for you!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Well, as long as it's a new gown and not Steph's I'm safe. If, as the artist you can attest to that, I'd appreciate it.


Anything can be had .... for a price 

Tell Steph that her dress was carefully packaged up and stored, before the rendering of this cartoon.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> Anything can be had .... for a price
> 
> Tell Steph that her dress was carefully packaged up and stored, before the rendering of this cartoon.


Good thing, because I'd hate for my special red dress to get all wet! Especially if that's ocean, 'cause then it'd be all salty too. It'd be ruined! Ruined, I say!

Tell Scarlet she needs a new graphite DX....







In fact, maybe her next new avatar should have her holding one.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Steph H said:


> Good thing, because I'd hate for my special red dress to get all wet! Especially if that's ocean, 'cause then it'd be all salty too. It'd be ruined! Ruined, I say!
> 
> Tell Scarlet she needs a new graphite DX....
> 
> ...


I learned a long, long time ago two things: (1) a woman scorned is not somebody you want to hang with, and (2) don't get between two women having a "discussion."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I learned a long, long time ago two things: (1) a woman scorned is not somebody you want to hang with, and (2) don't get between two women having a "discussion."


but you could always do a cartoon of us "discussing" the graphite DX?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, the ole cartoonist strikes again. Just today, there is news that giant squid are attacking humans. You can read about it here. Well, this old cartoonist was drawing cartoons about BP and its feckless CEO during the recent "unpleasantness" (as BP would have us describe it) in the Gulf of Mexico and,


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> but you could always do a cartoon of us "discussing" the graphite DX?


I will give that some thought. Doing a cartoon about two women having a "discussion" may be far more hazardous to my health than simply watching


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I will give that some thought. Doing a cartoon about two women having a "discussion" may be far more hazardous to my health than simply watching


You'll stay more healthy if you share that popcorn.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> You'll stay more healthy if you share that popcorn.


Here ya go,


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Here ya go,


Thanks.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yum....anyone got any extra melted butter?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Sheesh, next thing you know they will want something to drink.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, now that you mention it......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hey, now that you mention it......


Behave yourself before we get accused of nonsensical thread hijacking.

Phil- more cartoons!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Behave yourself before we get accused of nonsensical thread hijacking.
> 
> Phil- more cartoons!


I was just waiting for the cartoon that features you and me, eating popcorn, having a drink, discussing you buying that graphite DX that you NEEEEEEEEEEEEED.....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Is it all right if I post another cartoon?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I was just waiting for the cartoon that features you and me, eating popcorn, having a drink, discussing you buying that graphite DX that you NEEEEEEEEEEEEED.....


Behave, or I'll tell Mike you're picking on me and not to send you any more of Harvest!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

R. Reed said:


> Is it all right if I post another cartoon?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Is it all right if I post another cartoon?


Yes, please post more!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

I knew it.  Those elephants are a sneaky bunch.

Phil


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Phil, great new avatar for Scarlet!

And some fine cartooning....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooded,

Thanks. Just wish I could make money doing them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Hooded,
> 
> Thanks. Just wish I could make money doing them.


Understood. I'm the same way about nature photography!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Understood. I'm the same way about nature photography!


Excuse, have you ever posted any photos?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Excuse, have you ever posted any photos?


Lots, yes! But not here....I don't think people here want to see pictures of bugs, which are my big claim to fame as a photographer! (and might also explain why there's no market for my stuff)


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Hooded,

Why don't you post them here.  If you like I'll change my title to Cartoons and Bugs.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually, bugs are welcomed on my message board: Soundings: Puget Sound Speaks.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a thread here where people posted pictures of insects.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> There is a thread here where people posted pictures of insects.


Please tell The Hooded Claw, R2


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

It's archived here, without the pictures: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=23350.0;wap2

I couldn't figure out how to revive the thread and see the pictures.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*Book Signing Gone Horribly Wrong.*


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, on y'alls heads be it!    I posted a couple of ant photographs in the photo forum (why ruin this thread, it's a nice thread!  Hee hee).


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Book Signings in the Age of E-Books


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL.  Had a friend eMail me last night saying that she bought my book and asked if I would sign her computer.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Send her this.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's one I have always liked:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Sort of describes me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Sort of describes me.


Stop that. You are not homely.


Spoiler



and if you are, we don't care.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

And now we have camel abuse. Read about it here.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> And now we have camel abuse. Read about it here.


wow...was that a cameltoes joke? LOL


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Russian Spy Network Inspires New Men's Magazine.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

To all cartoonists, I really enjoy the periodic updates in this thread.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> To all cartoonists, I really enjoy the periodic updates in this thread.


see, it's not just me who needs more cartoons.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

scarlet said:


> see, it's not just me who needs more cartoons.


Having read this entire thread as well as several others, I think Scarlet (tttt - private joke) is the driving force behind many of the threads. I don't think Scarlet is a real person. I think Scarlet is a fairie in training and flits from thread to thread provoking thoughtful response. Has anyone actually met her, or did the green skin not appeal. Hey didn't the Visitors on that TV series have green skin underneath their human facade?

Scarlet, are you real


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Novelist said:


> Having read this entire thread as well as several others, I think Scarlet (tttt - private joke) is the driving force behind many of the threads. I don't think Scarlet is a real person. I think Scarlet is a fairie in training and flits from thread to thread provoking thoughtful response. Has anyone actually met her, or did the green skin not appeal. Hey didn't the Visitors on that TV series have green skin underneath their human facade?
> 
> Scarlet, are you real


Glad you've got your power back, Gordon. Apparently, according to people, I am a fairie (I finished my training thank you very much), and live in a greenhouse....

And if I'm not real, someone has a REALLY warped imagination to come up with me. And I pre-date the Davids, so it can't have been them.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys should seriously think about collaborating on a cartoon book - these are great, keep them coming


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice one, Philip.  Now who's gonna do one of me as a fairie in training in a greenhouse complaining that people misspell my name?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Back to the dark side:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Thanks Philip!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

(Post reconstructed after Scarlet assured THC that her refined sensibilities weren't offended)

Of course when it comes to green fairies, there is always this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_Worlds_%28Torchwood%29

An episode of Torchwood involving dancing green fairies who weren't very nice. Here's a still from the episode--










It appears you can watch the whole episode on Youtube in five parts, but I only previewed the first few minutes of part one:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Watch the episode before you link me with those things.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite writers, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle was unfortunately bamboozled by two little girls who claimed they were photographing fairies (later revealed to be cutouts from a children's book they had posed in photographs). He even wrote a book called "The Coming of the Fairies" which unfortunately he intended as nonfiction. Even Jove nods!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> (post removed by THC who decided it was tacky and could be misinterpreted)


Put it back. Or else I'll have to delete my posts....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Put it back. Or else I'll have to delete my posts....


How could I refuse my Evil Henchperson? Post reconstructed.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Let's not fight children or we will have to revert to non-controversial cartoons. 

Such as this one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Let's not fight children or we will have to revert to non-controversial cartoons.
> 
> Such as this one.


David will be disappointed the frogs aren't monogamous.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Ha! Oh, yeah, _very_ real.
> 
> Scarlet, I've reinstated the sigs and it's pretty nice. It helps me ID the authors and I learn all kinds of interesting things, namely all about Gordon.
> 
> Cartoonists, keep 'em coming. They're great!


Cobbie, you may _think _ you know all about me, but you only know what I _want _ you to know. Only Scarlet knows the truth, and even she doesn't know it all. Philip may reveal more in a cartoon, but I'm not tellin'.

Gordon


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Back to the dark side:


Robin, have you been watching Charleton Heston and Edward G. Robinson again in Soylent Green. What a sick side to display.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

as long as they don't try making soylent green out of green people.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


>


You see, Scarlet, even Philip has his own spelling for your name. And I think he has it right.

Gordon


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

"The book 'to serve mankind' is not about helping people, it's ... It's a cookbook!" Great line from the Twilight Zone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Novelist said:


> You see, Scarlet, even Philip has his own spelling for your name. And I think he has it right.
> 
> Gordon


"grrrr."


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

scarlet said:


> David will be disappointed the frogs aren't monogamous.


Trust me; I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Poor Moai..


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

How would you like to stand around for over 2,000 years doing nothing but stare at the horizon?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

But what a horizon.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

R. Reed said:


>


Love it!!!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

This is an old favorite, though you have to be old enough to remember public telephones.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

R. Reed said:



> This is an old favorite, though you have to be old enough to remember public telephones.


rr.. i love it!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


a movie? poor Moai.

we're gonna have to collect Moai's story in one place sometime.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Scarlet, is your new Avatar another Star Trek green woman, or She-Hulk? Or is it an original made for you? I still would like to do one for you.

I keep thinking that the Kindle might be a good place for a cartoon collection, but I need some tech person to tell me how to format it so the cartoons look their best and appear one per "page."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Scarlet, is your new Avatar another Star Trek green woman, or She-Hulk? Or is it an original made for you? I still would like to do one for you.
> 
> I keep thinking that the Kindle might be a good place for a cartoon collection, but I need some tech person to tell me how to format it so the cartoons look their best and appear one per "page."


check out the "war of the davids" thread. T.L. Haddix posted it there and let me use it. I'm gonna use it for a couple of weeks and then change, so you've got time to forward me a new one. I'll rotate through them.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

You guys have so gotta collaborate on a book.    Loving these cartoons, please keep 'em coming


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R2

I really liked that one ^^^^^.

Moai visits the mainland


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I don't think my hamster is ready for this... yet.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scientists have discovered a "Yoda Bat" in Papua New Guinea. Read about it here.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you ever wondered what *really* goes on in those Shred Trucks?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't posted a cartoon in a while. Here is one about love:


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I haven't posted a cartoon in a while. Here is one about love:


Robin you just summed up my entire relationship


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

I drew this one awhile back but it makes me think of this board now


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome to the Cartoon corner, Biff


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Here we go. A cartoon about the luxurious state of retirement.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Good one, Brendan.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*Telephone Calls I'd Rather Not Receive*


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> *Telephone Calls I'd Rather Not Receive*


AMAZINGLY ACCURATE!!!!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Trick or Treat


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, I needed a chuckle


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

My suburban town was abuzz a couple of years ago when someone thought they had spotted a coyote roaming through the backyards. This sighting started mass hysteria as my neighbors began scrambling to make sure that their cats were safe (and oh by the way, get the kids in too). So I offered the following for Halloween.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm guessing that the green fairy doesn't trick or treat, Phil?

And I'm also guessing (and happy) that you haven't seen the scarlet goes plaid thread.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Scarlet,

I have to go look up the Scarlet goes plaid thread. It is fraught with potential.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

She may be talking about my new avatar that I'm wearing til she gets back from Scotland because I am green with ENVY!!!   


Trick or Treat!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Which one are you? I seriously believe I'm Pig....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Good one, Brendan - but oh, so true. but we are starting another period of sad reflection (at least among turkeys).


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Which one are you? I seriously believe I'm Pig....


ROFLMAO - I wanna be a Pharaoh too please


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


>


Can you just imagine the drumstick on that bird! LOL


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

The First Thanksgiving


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for a good chuckle this morning Philip.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Today is the annual running of the Breeders' Cup Race; how could I have forgotten. One of my favorite sporting events.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


>


ROFL


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah! You've opened up[ a whole new area of cartoons from There is Strangeness in the Universe, "The Professor."


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

I like that one, Phil. You should try to publish a book of cartoons similar to The Book of Biff cartoons!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I am thinking about it. I probably have over a thousand cartoons since I started cartooning in 2007. But I think it will have to wait until things settle down with my forced retirement. My professor series is one of my favorites. He's got to sit down with elephants, computers, printers, bears, you name it. another one that I like from that series is


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Philip you consistently crack me up    I totally want you to do a whole book, it'd be awesome


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Philip - I've put your "brown bar of shame" cartoon up on my study wall between my sword and a stuffed hoopoe - but at the moment I'm frantically writing mystery and horror stories; got any cartoons to post of that theme? Thanks  (and don't worry if you haven't).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


>


I love this Philip!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Horror? You asked for it. I have hesitated to post this one, if anyone objects let me know:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Horror? You asked for it. I have hesitated to post this one, if anyone objects let me know:


And the Omega 3 would have been better for your heart!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Horror? You asked for it. I have hesitated to post this one, if anyone objects let me know:


Totally love that one. ROFLMAO


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BWAHAHAHHAH
That one reminds me of the Chik-Fil-A ads we get here in TX.. Didn't know C-F-A existed til we got here.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> BWAHAHAHHAH
> That one reminds me of the Chik-Fil-A ads we get here in TX.. Didn't know C-F-A existed til we got here.


I probably stole the idea from them. 

Your latest Avatar is mesmerizing; I could stare at it all day, all day, all day .....


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


>


Between this, and the Lime/coconut cartoon, I will be heading off to class (microbiology) in a better frame of mind than normal. Thanks Philip!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Between this, and the Lime/coconut cartoon, I will be heading off to class (microbiology) in a better frame of mind than normal. Thanks Philip!


Thanks, anything to help you get through microbiology.

How about this one?

*Not Everyone Had a Problem With the Gulf Oil Spill*


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

All these cartoons about turkeys and an ax remind that there are now machines that make turkey slaughtering a lot faster. You may remember Sarah Palin standing in front of a machine like that while someone killed a turkey behind her.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Sarah Palin standing in front of a machine like that while someone killed a turkey behind her.


I'm pleased that she wasn't tragically mistaken for the turkey.

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

TOFURKEY!!!!!!!!!!
yep.. scarey concept.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Which reminds me of a joke:

Q.  What's the difference between a vegetarian and a cattle rancher?
A.  You'll never see a cattle rancher trying to make his beef taste like tofu.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I like tofu, especially ma bao dofu. Tofu stirfried in a meat (or not) sauce with garlic, green onions, and pepper sauce, lots and lots of fiery Szechan pepper sauce with a dash of fermented black beans.


----------



## SG_MetalHead (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll throw in a little something...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Welcome SG to the Kindle Boards and to the Cartoon Thread.  Good stuff!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I love the little dude's hat in the first one.  Too funny


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Interesting headband and shoulder patch...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

With all the talk about airport scanners in the news I thought I would post this:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> With all the talk about airport scanners in the news I thought I would post this:


Robin,

You are very, very sick; but funny!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How long did it take you to come up with the T.U.R.K.E.Y. acronym?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> How long did it take you to come up with the T.U.R.K.E.Y. acronym?


Actually quite quickly. 

Edited to add: You see, I don't have much of a life.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Actually quite quickly.
> 
> Edited to add: You see, I don't have much of a life.


That's okay, it's scary that I realized what the acronym was for...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Actually it is T.U.R.K.E.Y.S.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Actually it is T.U.R.K.E.Y.S.


Sorry.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Sorry.


Don't be, you at least got the acronym right. All sorts of hidden messages in my cartoons; sort of like Da Vinci's Code.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> TOFURKEY!!!!!!!!!!
> yep.. scarey concept.


It's why I'm avoiding my sister's house this year.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that the Christmas season has officially started, I can post this:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

*In Scarlet's own words:*


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> *In Scarlet's own words:*


btw, check out the variation of this as my new avatar.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> btw, check out the variation of this as my new avatar.


Obviously, you are getting closer to Earth. The world's chocolate reserves are at great risk!  Should we implement our Star Wars defense?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Obviously, you are getting closer to Earth. The world's chocolate reserves are at great risk! Should we implement our Star Wars defense?


Hadn't realized that I was now actually over NorAm. Look at Ghiardelli!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Philip Chen said:


> *In Scarlet's own words:*


That's what my muse says every time I sit down to write!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> That's what my muse says every time I sit down to write!


Didn't you know your muse and I are related? She gets the dark chocolate, I get the white and we split the milk.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Didn't you know your muse and I are related? She gets the dark chocolate, I get the white and we split the milk.


Just as long as I get the kahlua!!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


>


ROFLMAO - laughed so hard I nearly did something I haven't done since I was two


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

NASA scientists announce that they have discovered arsenic loving bacteria; giving new hope for exobiology and finding life in outer space.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Phil.. this is perfect for my Microbiology studies.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Thanks Phil.. this is perfect for my Microbiology studies.


Your new Avatar looks like that rocket that was launched off of Santa Catalina Island!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Except with my family, I'd be the only one eating the meat, the rest would be hunting up a salad.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Philip do you REALLY want to disappoint the children of the world if your elf-strike is successful?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Philip do you REALLY want to disappoint the children of the world if your elf-strike is successful?


It gets worse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> It gets worse.


Philip, if the elves start roasting reindeer, you're in deep trouble.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Philip, if the elves start roasting reindeer, you're in deep trouble.


I assure you that no reindeer will be roasted. This is a family-oriented board.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I assure you that no reindeer will be roasted. This is a family-oriented board.


So,


Spoiler



Mrs. Claus isn't divorcing Nick to move to the South Pole with Frosty?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> So,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hmm, hadn't thought of that twist.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Hmm, hadn't thought of that twist.


Are you saying I'm more twisted than you?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

No, just in different ways.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> No, just in different ways.


Fair enough!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

You're both twisted, just a different pattern.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> You're both twisted, just a different pattern.


clockwise versus counter-clockwise?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll take counter-clockwise.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I'll take counter-clockwise.


Darn!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Wouldn't the reindeer be a different union?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Wouldn't the reindeer be a different union?


The Reindeer union was taken over by the Teamsters and Toy Makers of America.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Interesting elephant foot umbrella stand in the background.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG Santa's getting diagnosed as OCD!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Rhynedahll (Oct 23, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


>


Wow, things are pretty tough this year, Santa wise!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It gets worse.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Now the reindeer are out of work?  Phil, you're just mean!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It gets worse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> It gets worse.


that's it, I'm not reading any more.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

But you will, because you want to know what happens. Don't you?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

A real question one Christmas Eve long ago; never answered.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Thanks. I can't even get out of my front door.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Yeah, that's me. Actually, I couldn't even feel my knees.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

It gets worse.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> It gets worse.


not surprised.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think I need an updated avatar!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Here you go...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Got it, thanks!


The white fleece winter jacket sets off the lovely green pallor of your skin. The fleece was obtained with great difficulty from the golden horned tri-head Girkrams of the planet Xylon in the Urqway System. Just thought you should know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> The white fleece winter jacket sets off the lovely green pallor of your skin. The fleece was obtained with great difficulty from the golden horned tri-head Girkrams of the planet Xylon in the Urqway System. Just thought you should know.


How much chocolate did it cost me THIS time?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

How did you knoe that Girkrams feed on Belgian chocolate?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> How did you knoe that Girkrams feed on Belgian chocolate?


Did you think this puny planet was the first one I visited?

BTW, love the mammoth.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> The white fleece winter jacket sets off the lovely green pallor of your skin. The fleece was obtained with great difficulty from the golden horned tri-head Girkrams of the planet Xylon in the Urqway System. Just thought you should know.


Phillip, you are so kind to make sure Scarlet's avatar is appropriately dressed for the weather. Not to nit pick (okay, yes, to nit pick) isn't "green pallor" contradictory? Do tri-headed Girkrams come in red or can the fur be dyed?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

crebel said:


> Phillip, you are so kind to make sure Scarlet's avatar is appropriately dressed for the weather. Not to nit pick (okay, yes, to nit pick) isn't "green pallor" contradictory? Do tri-headed Girkrams come in red or can the fur be dyed?


I have always been attracted to green skin, ever since reading Somerset Maugham's _Of Human Bondage_.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just noticed that my UFO top looks like a snowball...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I just noticed that my UFO top looks like a snowball...


It is an earmuff made from rare wool clipped carefully off of the carnivorous Gryphonram on the Planet Thalianum in the XerxesArg planetary system. I might add that it was with the greatest peril to my persona safety that I was able to obtain those fibers. I almost lost three fingers, when the Gryphonram winced and came after me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> It is an earmuff made from rare wool clipped carefully off of the carnivorous Gryphonram on the Planet Thalianum in the XerxesArg planetary system. I might add that it was with the greatest peril to my persona safety that I was able to obtain those fibers. I almost lost three fingers, when the Gryphonram winced and came after me.


Am I supposed to feel guilty how you suffer for your art?

If so, have some chocolate.....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Scarlet, here's a nice hot cocoa for you to try:
Ingredients
1/2 cup sugar
2 tablespoons baking cocoa
1/4 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup heavy cream
8 cups milk
1 teaspoon almond flavoring
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
12 large marshmallows

Plus- mini marshmallows/whipped cream/mini chocochips for top.

In a large saucepan melt semi-sweet chips, milk & cream together over medium heat. Once the chocolate chips have melted completely add in the cocoa, sugar and salt. Add large marshmallows and allow to melt completely, stirring until smooth and creamy. Pour into mugs, adorn with whipped cream, mini marshmallows and mini chocolate chips as desired.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, B, but unfortunately, the real scarlet doesn't go near a stove, and the avatar scarlet only has a microwave on the spaceship.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey Scarlet, come down to Tx for the new Year and I'll make it for you. I love to cook.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Hey Scarlet, come down to Tx for the new Year and I'll make it for you. I love to cook.


Wish I could, but not great flying conditions these days. Even for the UFO.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


huh?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> huh?


Cliff Notes:

1. 2010 talks to the young 2011 about his year
2. 2011 talks with lawyer to try and get out of his obligation to serve
3. 2010 talks to Clancy about irresponsible youth
4. Spokesman for Amalgamated Industries, Staffing Division, has a solution...

OK?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> Cliff Notes:
> 
> 1. 2010 talks to the young 2011 about his year
> 2. 2011 talks with lawyer to try and get out of his obligation to serve
> ...


I think the 2010 talking to Clancy throw me off the story. Also, I couldn't figure out why Amalgamated was involved. And the young brats with lawyers line confused me.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> I think the 2010 talking to Clancy throw me off the story. Also, I couldn't figure out why Amalgamated was involved. And the young brats with lawyers line confused me.


It will all become clear or more confusing tomorrow.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

My website has been down because I couldn't pay the hosting bill, but I just paid it, so my cartoons will remain in this thread. To celebrate, here is another one.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


>


Who told them they could borrow my spaceship for the invasion?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> My website has been down because I couldn't pay the hosting bill, but I just paid it, so my cartoons will remain in this thread. To celebrate, here is another one.


Robin,

I never thought that I would live to see the day when I ask, "What?"


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Look closely and you'll see that the "alien" bears a striking resemblance to a household flush-handle toilet.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Look closely and you'll see that the "alien" bears a striking resemblance to a household flush-handle toilet.


It's snowing and my synapses have frozen.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Maybe Scarlet will take him on as a crew member for her little space roadster.  Poor little Cupid.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Maybe Scarlet will take him on as a crew member for her little space roadster. Poor little Cupid.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Times are tough.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

No phil, NOO.. Don't mess up my 40th birthday! please!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> No phil, NOO.. Don't mess up my 40th birthday! please!


Uh, Oh.  I'll try to see if some alternatives can be found.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't posted a cartoon for a while, so here goes:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Maybe Scarlet will take him on as a crew member for her little space roadster. Poor little Cupid.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Hmm... he IS cute. If he brings chocolate for me and my twin for her birthday, I'll hire him.

But Phil, I think I'm going to need a bigger spaceship soon?


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Hmm... he IS cute. If he brings chocolate for me and my twin for her birthday, I'll hire him.
> 
> But Phil, I think I'm going to need a bigger spaceship soon?


I thought you were the "sports" spaceship type.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I thought you were the "sports" spaceship type.


yeah, but if I'm taking on "crew" i might need more space...


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't worry Kiddies, Nature has found a way to avoid having Delmar make the selections. Introducing the *Love Slug*!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Love _slug_? Sigh. I'm telling you this Phil, that thing comes near the spaceship and I'm frying it.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I suggest with garlic and leeks. Use butter and moderate heat. Simmer till golden brown.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Philip Chen said:


> I suggest with garlic and leeks. Use butter and moderate heat. Simmer till golden brown.


i'll be killing it and selling it to a French restaurant.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Reminds me of a suggestion I made to Red Lobster years ago.  Instead of their annual Lobster Fest, I suggested that they put several variations of escargot on the menu and have an annual, "Slug Fest."

Another one of my bright ideas that didn't go anywhere.  I'm so far ahead of my time it's ridiculous.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Phil:  Only one of your cartoons shows up on my computer and that's the one you did of Scarlett.  Do you know why?

Terry


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Since I wrote that note, several of your cartoons showed up.  Great job.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Since I wrote that note, several of your cartoons showed up. Great job.


Always glad to be of service.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

R. Doug said:


> Reminds me of a suggestion I made to Red Lobster years ago. Instead of their annual Lobster Fest, I suggested that they put several variations of escargot on the menu and have an annual, "Slug Fest."
> 
> Another one of my bright ideas that didn't go anywhere. I'm so far ahead of my time it's ridiculous.


I think the reason Red Lobster didn't follow up on your suggestion is that the escargot was probably larger than the shrimp they serve.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

HMMmmm.  I think I have another idea.  Popcorn snails.  I'll be right back.  Gotta go call Red Lobster management.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a lot of discussion about the iPad on this forum, so here is one I did when that device first came out:


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

I have decided to move my cartoons to the "Not Quite Kindle" board starting tomorrow morning, March 1st. Others can join me there or choose to continue cartooning at this location.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

YAY! Phil's sharing the fun!


----------

